# [OT] Desventajas de usar linux (abierto)

## JotaCE

A continuación se enumeran las grandes desventajas de utilizar Linux en la PC del laburo.

* En las reuniones matinales entorno a la máquina de café se habla de los últimos virus sufridos por todo el mundo, menos usted por ser usuario de Linux, y se siente por ello marginado.

* Al no tener que recordar números de serie, claves, keywords , códigos de registro y períodos de evaluación, su memoria se está deteriorando preocupantemente. Sus compañeros, en cambio, recuerdan cientos de útiles y vitales códigos de registro, los cuales intercambian placenteramente, sin que usted pueda participar de su gozo.

* La falta de impactantes pantallazos azules está atrofiando el pigmento azul de su retina, por lo que su oculista le ha recomendado que mire fijamente durante varias horas al día al logotipo de IBM. Sus compañeros, en cambio, han hiperdesarrollado su pigmento azul y pueden, de hecho, ver en la oscuridad.

* En caso de una invasión de seres extraterrestres ultraviolentos (como sucede a menudo) , no podrá, tal como ocurre en "Independence Day", instalar Outlook en la nave principal de los invasores y de este modo destruir su civilización.

* Al ser usted usuario de Linux no tiene ninguna excusa para reiniciar su ordenador docenas de veces al día, y observa con envidia como sus compañeros conversan amigablemente en los pasillos durante sus placenteros reinicios, mientras usted se ve obligado -injustamente- a ser productivo todo el tiempo.

* El dinero que los demás emplean tan provechosamente en licencias, soportes, períodos de renovación y derechos de utilización, usted lo malgasta en ir al cine, en cenas, y en alcohol, lo cual está deteriorando su salud enormemente.

* Al no ser usted usuario de Windows, ningún amigo le llama para que emplee toda una tarde del fin de semana en reinstalar su ordenador, de modo que se aburre mortalmente mientras sus compañeros disfrutan agradablemente de sus relaciones sociales.

* Se ve obligado a leer todos los correos que le envía su jefe, sin tener acceso al derecho universal de uso de la utilísima frase "El Outlook no me deja abrirlo", que sus compañeros tanto disfrutan.

* Cuando necesito un programa para hacer "tal o pascual"... no me paso apasionanates horas del fin de semana buscando en el emule el programa y el cdkey (o el key generator) que funciona con la versión que tu te has descargado... además del consiguiente juego extra que supone al año siguiente renovar la licencia y buscar el crack de turno para que siga funcionando. Por el contrario te aburres un montón porque solo tienes que hacer emerge "tal o pascual" y ya tienes el programa funcionando... sin fecha de caducidad

*Al Usar Linux algunos lo veran extrañado porque no se pone nervioso al poner un pendrive infectado con los famosos Autorun.inf que son mortales en Windows, porque podrian joderlo o inactivarle algunas funciones, asi que el mas famoso gusano el Conficker, en Linux seria pisoteado de una al eliminar los .exe raros y los autorun.inf.

Les dice que aca en Linux, ni le hace cosquillas esos Virus o gusanos autoejecutables, y que los puede eliminar, tambien valido para virus que esten como ejecutables  :Very Happy: 

*Se sentira muy bien al usar gentoo u otro sabor de Linux al saber que no tendra que reinstalar la distro o metadistro por muy largo tiempo, excepto que se mande un condoro  :Laughing:  de enormes proporciones y la unica solucion seria disparar a "cañonasos" o sea reinstalar desde 0, como eso no pasa el 99.8% de las veces esta tranquilo..... ya que no le pasa lo mismo que a windows, que cada 2 meses esta tan lenton y ya hay que formatear y reinstalar 

*Se sentira demotivado por la falta de dasafios, al poder borrar un programa con "emerge -C", cuando podria pasar horas ejercirtandose con el dvd de Windows, reparando el sistema despues de haberse tomado la molestia de bajar un limpiador de registro (para borrar esas molestas claves acumuladas de los programas instalados en el ultimo año), y descubrir no solo que no las borraba sino que por alguna razon aparecia la añorada pantallita azul explicando un cryptico error de "porque no carga Windows"

* Los usuarios de windows tienen más pulsaciones que nosotros,ya que, tienen que repetir decenas de veces una tarea que dejaron a medias por un bloqueo inesperado de su gran sistema operativo. Lo cual a ellos los convierte en verdaderos profesionales frente al teclado. 

Así que sigamos usando Windows XP o mejor Windows VISTA, y quien sabe lo que nos depara Windows 7

----------

## tahawk

 :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:   Muy bueno!!!

----------

## will198

* yo añadiría que cuando necesito un programa para hacer tal o pascual... no me paso apasionanates horas del fin de semana buscando en el emule el programa y el cdkey (o el key generator) que funciona con la versión que tu te has descargado... además del consiguiente juego extra que supone al año siguiente renovar la licencia y buscar el crack de turno para que siga funcionando.

Por el contrario te aburres un montón porque solo tienes que hacer emerge "tal o pascual" y ya tienes el programa funcionando... sin fecha de caducidad

----------

## esculapio

Sera de risa pero es verdad: a mi me discriminan en las conversaciones por estar sobrecalificado. Ademas el usuario de windows quiere respuestas windozeras y yo ya no las doy, no me salen mas.

----------

## JotaCE

 *will198 wrote:*   

> * yo añadiría que cuando necesito un programa para hacer tal o pascual... no me paso apasionanates horas del fin de semana buscando en el emule el programa y el cdkey (o el key generator) que funciona con la versión que tu te has descargado... además del consiguiente juego extra que supone al año siguiente renovar la licencia y buscar el crack de turno para que siga funcionando.
> 
> Por el contrario te aburres un montón porque solo tienes que hacer emerge "tal o pascual" y ya tienes el programa funcionando... sin fecha de caducidad

 

Agregado!!!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Pasen y hagan sus aportaciones a esta ardua tarea cientifica

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Muy cierto

Añadir:

*Al Usar Linux algunos lo veran extrañado porque no se pone nervioso al poner un pendrive infectado con los famosos Autorun.inf que son mortales en Windows, porque podrian joderlo o inactivarle algunas funciones, asi que el mas famoso gusano el Conficker, en Linux seria pisoteado de una al eliminar los .exe raros y los autorun.inf. 

Les dice que aca en Linux, ni le hace cosquillas esos Virus o gusanos autoejecutables, y que los puede eliminar, tambien valido para virus que esten como ejecutables  :Very Happy: 

*Se sentira muy bien al usar gentoo u otro sabor de Linux al saber que no tendra que reinstalar la distro o metadistro por muy largo tiempo, excepto que se mande un condoro  :Laughing:   de enormes proporciones y la unica solucion seria disparar a "cañonasos" o sea reinstalar desde 0, como eso no pasa el 99.8% de las veces esta tranquilo..... ya que no le pasa lo mismo que a windows, que cada 2 meses esta tan lenton y ya hay que formatear y reinstalar

Espero que lo agrege

Saludos!!!

----------

## JotaCE

 *DJ_DEXTER wrote:*   

> Muy cierto
> 
> Añadir:
> 
> *Al Usar Linux algunos lo veran extrañado porque no se pone nervioso al poner un pendrive infectado con los famosos Autorun.inf que son mortales en Windows, porque podrian joderlo o inactivarle algunas funciones, asi que el mas famoso gusano el Conficker, en Linux seria pisoteado de una al eliminar los .exe raros y los autorun.inf. 
> ...

 

Agregado!!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Pasen y hagan sus aportaciones a esta ardua tarea cientifica

----------

## airbuzz

aca dejo mi humilde aporte (licencia open BSD), modificala como quieras para agregarla...

Se sentira demotivado por la falta de dasafios, al poder borrar un programa con "emerge -C", cuando podria pasar horas ejercirtandose con el dvd de Windows, reparando el sistema despues de haberse tomado la molestia de bajar un limpiador de registro (para borrar esas molestas claves acumuladas de los programas instalados en el ultimo año), y descubrir no solo que no las borraba sino que por alguna razon aparecia la añorada pantallita azul explicando un cryptico error de "porque no carga Windows"

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola Amigos y felicitaciones JotaCE el humor es siempre un buen catalizador.

Esto si esta bueno:

 *esculapio wrote:*   

> Sera de risa pero es verdad: a mi me discriminan en las conversaciones por estar sobrecalificado. Ademas el usuario de windows quiere respuestas windozeras y yo ya no las doy, no me salen mas.

 

Pero mas risa me da que crean que soy un genio y solo se que estoy aprendiendo, me falta un mundo para estar a la altura de muchos de este gran foro, pero igual me discriminan  :Crying or Very sad:  jajajajajajaja

----------

## JotaCE

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> Hola Amigos y felicitaciones JotaCE el humor es siempre un buen catalizador.
> 
> Esto si esta bueno:
> 
>  *esculapio wrote:*   Sera de risa pero es verdad: a mi me discriminan en las conversaciones por estar sobrecalificado. Ademas el usuario de windows quiere respuestas windozeras y yo ya no las doy, no me salen mas. 
> ...

 

Estoy seguro que estas situaciones de discriminacion todos las hemos vivido alguna vez!

----------

## Juan Facundo

MUY PERO MUY bueno !!!!!!!!!!

----------

## i92guboj

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Buenisimo, le sacare provecho a esto.

Gracias

Saludos

----------

## AnimAlf

:-) A veces cogen ganas de olvidarse de todo esto, y viendo las puertas abiertas de Solaris como en OpenSuSE. Quizás una desventaja de utilizar GNU/Linux es ver en otros lugares, flamewars sobre distros linux. Que desde que estoy con gentoo, no las entiendo. Pero, atrae la idea de seguir con los mismos :))

Saludos

----------

## ensarman

buen post, me hizo dar unas carcajadas

----------

## JotaCE

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> buen post, me hizo dar unas carcajadas

 

Esa era la idea mi joven y honorable amigo. que nos relajemos un poco y nos sepamos reir.

----------

## ZaPa

Añade otro por ahi, ahi va:

* Otra gran desventaja es, que los usuarios de windows tienen más pulsaciones que nosotros,ya que, tienen que repetir decenas de veces una tarea que dejaron a medias por un bloqueo inesperado de su gran sistema operativo. Lo cual a ellos los convierte en verdaderos profesionales frente al teclado.

 (El lunes estoy llevando impresa esta hoja a un coleguilla que tengo amante de windows jajaj xD)

Un saludo.

----------

## JotaCE

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Añade otro por ahi, ahi va:
> 
> * Otra gran desventaja es, que los usuarios de windows tienen más pulsaciones que nosotros,ya que, tienen que repetir decenas de veces una tarea que dejaron a medias por un bloqueo inesperado de su gran sistema operativo. Lo cual a ellos los convierte en verdaderos profesionales frente al teclado.
> 
>  (El lunes estoy llevando impresa esta hoja a un coleguilla que tengo amante de windows jajaj xD)
> ...

 

Ya estas amigazo! permita que el colega se sienta superior con tanta ventaga que tiene como usuario Windows

----------

## Dj_Dexter

* Con Gentoo y otras distros + Wmaker u otro Window Manager se vera muy customizado y de pelos y como queria, asi que no tendra que usar los famosos Bricopacks de crystal xp, para dejar enchulado la apariencia del S.O asi que no tendra el riesgo de dejar la cache de iconos liada y Windows comiendose recursos para tenerlo con cara de Vista u otra, con lo que aburriria al rato por ver lo facil que es cambiar de cara a su Linux, con tantos wms que hay.

*En Gentoo si hay 1 update grande del xorg podra disfrutar de la aventura, claro que como tiene el handbook no sera tan como Indiana Jones, reacomodar y reclavar los clavos del gentoo las .la de libtool no sera problema por eso se tiene lafilefixer, que las reclava mientras se toma 1 cafe esperando, en windows al sacar un virus si es como una aventura de Indiana Jones, que lastima  :Laughing: 

Saludos!!!

----------

